# Winter's coming. Show your BUND STRAPS!



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Seriously, if you love leather, you have to have at least 1 bund strap.

My spring-summer mesh strap has been appropriately swapped for this comfy leather bund strap for the fall-winter.

Show us your watch & bund strap combo!


----------



## Delugs (Jul 29, 2020)

As a strap maker, we are a small number of bund strap requests each year. But I always wonder - what's the benefit or allure of a bund strap?


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

redSLED said:


> Seriously, if you love leather, you have to have at least 1 bund strap.
> 
> My spring-summer mesh strap has been appropriately swapped for this comfy leather bund strap for the fall-winter.
> 
> ...


Hold that thought! Will be home in a few hours and will post up some shots of the four Vario bunds I have. I just broke them all out, but then our daytime temps jumped back into the 70'S (fahrenheit) again 🤦‍♂️. Will be dropping back down soon though.


Delugs said:


> As a strap maker, we are a small number of bund strap requests each year. But I always wonder - what's the benefit or allure of a bund strap?


I never understood it until I ordered a watch that only came on a bund strap. Thought I could at least remove the bund pad, or worst case scenario swap the strap. Completely changed my mind once I tried it on. Soft warm leather wrapped comfortably around my wrist and, it may not be for everyone, but I liked it. Not to mention the right color or texture can really highlight or enhance certain watches. They can also give smaller watches more wrist presence. I have a couple of 38mm watches that are on the small side of my preference range, but are fantastic on a bund . Just my 2 cents and opinion, Hope it helps, Have a great day!


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

So here’s my little collection of bund straps. They get rotated to different watches frequently! 
Currently they are
Vario 1918 Trench on black
Rider on blue
Vario Jump Hour on camel
Martenero Edgemere Reserve on mocha
Forgive me! I didn’t take the time to set them all 😳


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

tudortommy said:


> So here’s my little collection of bund straps. They get rotated to different watches frequently!


Nice looking watches.


----------



## Stelwick (Nov 6, 2020)

Love me a Bund strap! Here's my Timex MK1 Mechanical on a Bund from Vario.


----------



## jj526 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Nokie said:


> Nice looking watches.


Thanks Nokie!


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Big fan of those Vario trench watches.


----------



## sharpq (May 12, 2011)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Bobthekelpy (Dec 20, 2019)

WastedYears said:


> View attachment 17020849


Interesting strap, who manufactures that?


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Just got home to a cold house. Recently threw the Vario trench medic on one of the bunds and it seemed like a nice warm choice!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Bobthekelpy said:


> Interesting strap, who manufactures that?


Custom job by Aaron Bespoke.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

tudortommy said:


> Just got home to a cold house. Recently threw the Vario trench medic on one of the bunds and it seemed like a nice warm choice!
> View attachment 17020970


Perfect pairing!


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Dang, all your guys with brown bund straps - they look great. Now considering the same for one of my watches . .


----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

redSLED said:


> Dang, all your guys with brown bund straps - they look great. Now considering the same for one of my watches . .


I hate cold weather but at least now I have Bund straps to look forward to! Tonight is the first really chilly night in my area and can’t wait to strap on bund strap tomorrow 😍.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

I had my one and only Bund Strap custom made by Bosphorus Leather. I admit it doesn't get worn often but it's cool  Black Saffiano Leather


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

I have two, an 18mm Fury Bund by steveostraps and a 20mm from Etsy seller PrideAndBright.


----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Winfield Mission Lead on bund strap from an Etsy maker.


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)

Aaron Bespoke custom made


----------



## jorgenl (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## tudortommy (Oct 4, 2021)

Wore this one to work tonight. Warm and comfy👍


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

I have one for a small (32mm) Elgin A-11 watch from WWII. Made by EULIT.








Now that I look at it, it’s more of a wide strap than a true “bund” strap, but close!


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Bund pad but OEM bracelet with ancillary UTC module. It's a hybrid so I can become an eco warrior when I grow up...


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## eyewsee (Jan 24, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Delugs said:


> As a strap maker, we are a small number of bund strap requests each year. But I always wonder - what's the benefit or allure of a bund strap?


In my view the aesthetic benefit is enhanced "wrist presence".  








Even a "hybrid" Bund Pad/metal bracelet kitting works for said "wrist presence"... 































































Just my .02 worth...


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Even when driving...


----------

